# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Мать p5q-em дрова под win2003

## astrastarter

Доброго времени суток.
Возник вопрос - где бы достать дровишки.
Облазил инет, гуглил, пунтил, даже альтависта мне ничего не сказала( положительного.
может быть не верно ввёл слова поиска.
поделитесь советом. что же сделать или где скатать.
некоторые XP дрова встали, но боюсь корректно работать не будут.
это ж не win_nt 5.2.

----------


## Slam

Да, и вправду проблема с дровами под серверную ось.
Может на офф. форуме?
http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx...-EM&board_id=1

----------


## astrastarter

пошёл вчитываться) Спасибо за направление и что не на ... =)

----------


## astrastarter

к Сожалению на Тему Raida на этой матери под нужную мне ОС не нашёл ничего ( снимать штаны и бегать с бубном?

----------


## astrastarter

Никто инфой не поделится?

----------


## Alexey0178

доброго времени суток та же проблема может кто поможет с дровами

----------


## Alexey0178

*astrastarter*, нашёл дрова для сетевухи, видео, чипсета, могу поделиться, но под раид пока не нашёл. Ежли надо пиши, поделюсь

----------

